# Neo-Conservatives are the root cause of the EU migrant crisis



## KillaClown1488 (Jun 4, 2017)

Let's see if we can some honest discussion about the problems facing Europe without a mod sperging out.



KillaClown1488 said:


> Unfortunately, we shouldn't expect Israel to serve as any sort meaningful counterbalance to Sunni theocracies when they're literally allied with ISIS. People are going to call this some sort of antisemitic conspiracy, but the US foreign policy of trying to form an anti-Shia coalition is a direct result of funding from Israel and AIPAC because Israel is scared of no longer being the only middle eastern country with nukes.
> 
> In the interest of preserving Israeli national security, the Clean Break Report was written- a document that has effectively been followed- the general idea was to destabilize your secular Arab dictatorships in order to keep neighboring states weak, and guess what? It fucking worked. Israel has never been safer, yet the West itself has never been more in peril.
> 
> If you are to as why is the US's foreign policy shitty to the point of empowering Sunni theocrats, the answer is that it benefits Israel, and those directing our foreign policy are a bunch of dyed-in-the-wool Zionists.





Internet War Criminal said:


> Isis has not attacked Israel. It could be because
> 
> A) Multiple factors including the fact that
> 
> ...



The original point of my post was to explain why the United States is empowering an anti-Shia coalition- not why ISIS isn't in Israel. The United State's foreign policy has, for at least the last 16 years, been largely informed by AIPAC-sympathetic individuals who either implicitly or explicitly are following the ideas laid out in the clean break report. I'm guessing you didn't get to the part in the article I linked where Israeli defense ministers are in direct contact with ISIS.

The OP-ed you linked missed the point as well- it's well-established that the Saudis are funding ISIS, so all the edgy language they spout about retaking Mecca is just empty language.

Of the 'lone wolf' attacks you linked, none of them are actually ISIS members- they are all either 'ISIS inspired' or some such vaguely worded language.

I also didn't call it a 'Jewish conspiracy'. There are plenty of Goyish Zionists as well.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 4, 2017)

This sounds like a personal fee-fee problem with the mods. 
Have you heard of this new "talk to staff" thing? Nobody ever does it, but legend holds that it can resolve issues without you looking like an ass.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jun 4, 2017)

I think the preferred way to deal with your personal problems re:mods is when you make a long pm chain make sure to add all of them to it and discuss the issue over several pms to make it easier for them to digest in chunks than one huge wall of text


----------



## vertexwindi (Jun 4, 2017)

Stop getting mad over the internet.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 4, 2017)

Oy Vey, the goyim are onto us!


----------



## vertexwindi (Jun 4, 2017)

Randall Fragg said:


> Oy Vey, the goyim are onto us!


Shut it down


----------



## Ruin (Jun 4, 2017)

Randall Fragg said:


> Oy Vey, the goyim are onto us!


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 4, 2017)

In my (admittedly layman's) opinion, the migrant crisis is caused by western countries' attempt to look good and sophisticated in the international level. Ultimately it's an evolution of the ideas of tolerance, i.e. that we should not discriminate people based on ethnicity, race, religion, etc. but taken to an absurd extreme.

In an attempt to avoid looking "bad", these countries' governments refuse to address the elephant in the room, and having high standards of living they also don't seem to care that the large majority of migrants are economic in nature. They come to the rich countries full of dumb infidels to take their money then bomb them. Which bears the question, if they have all that money to give to hordes of potential terrorists, why the fuck don't they have all that money to give to their citizens?

EDIT: Also, OP is a cuckold and I'm the bull


----------



## Grog (Jun 4, 2017)

Neo-Cohens


----------



## Viracocha (Jun 4, 2017)

vertexwindi said:


> Stop getting mad over the internet.


No.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 4, 2017)

This is now a merchant thread, post rare merchants.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 5, 2017)

Spoiler



daily reminder of mods


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## teh forist speret (Jun 5, 2017)

We should hire some guy to take over Germany and systemically kill six million autistic people around the world, so we can make it so people aren't allowed to criticize autistic people.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 8, 2017)

That's the third version of Ferengi Merchant that I've seen.

I have a coworker who does that hand gesture a lot when he's standing around and it's always hilarious.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 8, 2017)

Ah, the hypocrisy of the lying like.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2017)

_Let's see if we can some honest discussion about the problems facing Europe without a mod sperging out.
_
There are a 1.6 billion Muslims.

It's the Jews!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Pikimon (Jun 27, 2017)

actually its me, im behind the refugee crisis

sorry everyone


----------



## Medea23 (Jun 27, 2017)

teh forist speret said:


> We should hire some guy to take over Germany and systemically kill six million autistic people around the world, so we can make it so people aren't allowed to criticize autistic people.


Although it wasn't six million he did kill the mentally ill, mentally disabled, homosexuals and ethnic minorities such as gypsies. That would include people who were autistic of course.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 27, 2017)

Medea23 said:


> Although it wasn't six million he did kill the mentally ill, mentally disabled, homosexuals and ethnic minorities such as gypsies. That would include people who were autistic of course.



Good.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Jun 27, 2017)

People, people, you have it all wrong. Clearly the ones who are responsible for this continent shaking crisis is the damned lizard people..


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 27, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


>


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Positron (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


>





 

Was he doing that on purpose?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jul 13, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


>



varg is aging very badly


----------



## Vex Overmind (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 17, 2017)

Guys, I know who really is behind everything.

The Eternal Anglo


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 17, 2017)

It is the 21st Millennium. For more than a hundred centuries the ANGLO and his descendants have sat immobile on the Golden Throne of Albion. He was the master of mankind by the strength of his perfidy and once master of a million nations by the might of His inexhaustible lies. He is a rotting carcass writhing invisibly with power from the Industrial Revolution. He is the Carrion Lord of the vast British Commonwealth for whom a thousand ARYANS are sacrificed every day so that He may never truly die.

Yet even in His weakened state, the ANGLO continues His eternal vigilance. Mighty Anglo businessmen cross the Muslim-infested miasma of Europe, the only route between distant and more important nations, their way lit by the ANGLOnomican, the psychic manifestation of the ANGLO's perfidy. Vast armies give battle in His name in uncounted countries. Greatest amongst His soldiers are the SAS, the Special Air Servicemen, blood-engineered super-warriors. Their comrades in arms are legion: the Royal Navy and countless blue-water defence forces, the ever-vigilant British Police and the Snooper-priests of the Internet Hate Crimes unit to name only a few. But for all their multitudes, they are barely enough to hold off the ever-present threat to humanity from ARYANS, POLES, AMERICUNTS -- and far, far worse.

To be a man in these times is to be one amongst untold billions. It is to live in the cruellest and most bloody shadow-regime imaginable. Forget the power of technology and science, for so much has been stolen away from us, never to be relearned. Forget the promise of progress and understanding, for in the grim dark future there is only BLOOD. There is no peace amongst the Europeans, only an eternity of carnage and slaughter, and the laughter of thirsting ANGLOS.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 18, 2019)




----------

